# OKCpedia > Businesses & Employers >  GateHouse Media buys the Oklahoman Media Company

## sooner88

https://newsok.com/article/5609812/g...-media-company

----------


## TheSteveHunt

Funny stuff. America, the farewell tour.

----------


## Timshel

Was told they've already let half of the Big Wing (the Oklahoman's affiliated digital advertising company) staff go. And Steve is tweeting names of people that have been cut from the Oklahoman side.

----------


## Pete

This same company already owns the Journal Record.  I wouldn't be surprised if they are ultimately merged with the Oklahoman, as having two somewhat competing publications in the same medium-sized market doesn't make a lot of sense.

Anchutz only really wanted the Broadmoor when he bought OPUBCO and has no doubt been looking to off-load the Oklahoman, especially after he sold their old HQ and put that money in his out-of-state pocket.

Wish everyone at the Oklahoman the best but I have personally been through several layoffs -- on both sides -- and it's a big part of life in almost any business.

----------


## Pete

https://www.poynter.org/news/oklahom...sroom-staffers

Holy cow, this is cold-blooded:




> Employees reported being alerted via email yesterday to a mandatory meeting at 10 a.m. Thursday. They sat through a 35-minute presentation about the sale and upcoming changes before being informed of the layoffs.
> 
> Publisher Chris Reen addressed the staffers and said those who'd been laid off had just been notified via email, and their firings were effective immediately.
> 
> The entire room then checked their phones, as the meeting disintegrated.

----------


## Midtowner

This should represent a pretty great opportunity for local content producers to make some pretty big moves. Pete's stock is up considerably today.

----------


## Pete

We have big plans at the Gazette, have already hired new employees and are planning a bigger, better headquarters.

Very bullish about our prospects and our expanding influence.

----------


## PhiAlpha

> We have big plans at the Gazette, have already hired new employees and are planning a bigger, better headquarters.
> 
> Very bullish about our prospects and our expanding influence.


There’s definitely blood in the water right now, not a bad time to make your move.

----------


## WileyPostage

GateHouse isn't a media company. It's just a vehicle for extracting local money and funneling it away as fat management fees to Fortress Investment Group LLC, the private equity firm that controls it. That's why you hear this kind of stuff from the staff who work at GateHouse owned newspapers (http://prospect.org/article/saving-f...private-equity): 

_Cost-cutting measures at GateHouse are absurdly draconian, ranging from the fact that editorial staffers dont even get complimentary subscriptions to having to buy their own coffee for the office machine. Next it will be the toilet paper, says one staff member, only half-joking.

At the Columbia Daily Tribune in Missouri, massive layoffs began one month after GateHouse took over. You are expected to do the work that three people used to do, and you are not rewarded for it, says one former employee. Across the company, employees complain of few resources and little tech support. A senior sales rep at a GateHouse paper in Massachusetts had his computer hard drive crash and couldnt get a new one from the company for nine days. When he finally did get one, it wouldnt accept his password.

The ruthless miserliness of GateHouse management has two effects: It destroys the newspapers capacity to do its fundamental job of covering the news, and it makes for miserable employees. Everybody I know in the leadership of the corporation were financial people or ad directors, says the editor of a GateHouse-owned paper. They were never journalistsnever covered a story in their life. This corporate stuff is killing local newspapers. Im sweating bullets hoping some bean counter doesnt say weve got to get another 17 percent profit out of this. How much more can these people cut? It becomes harder to do the right thingto cover the city council meetings and find out what really did happenwhen you had five people in the newsroom and now youre down to two._

----------


## CloudDeckMedia

Apparently the Shawnee News-Star was also acquired yesterday by GateHouse.

----------


## jerrywall

It would be great to see Matt Price carry some of his comic book news and reviews over to the Gazette.  Seems like a better fit than the Oklahoman was, culturally.

----------


## PaddyShack

Other than the Gazette, is there any other local players that could offer another competitor to help take the market share from GateHouse, and possibly offer another option for truly local news coverage. I like the Gazette, but I like to have more than just one option when reading about news events, especially local politics and business dealings. I understand newspapers just don't have the profitability in today's world, where people seem to need news the second it happens, but I yearn for the well written and researched pieces that come from true investigative journalism.

----------


## Pete

Philip Anschutz was plenty harsh on OPUBCO.

Bought the company, spun-off the best parts (Broadmoor, etc.), out-sourced printing to the Tulsa world (ended lots of jobs here), sold their HQ properties and put that money in his pocket in his Colorado mansion, then got the city to subsidize the Oklahoman's move to downtown to the tune or $1.5 million, more lay-offs, out-sourced all their editing to GateHouse and now has sold to them, a entity that has been ruthless on every newspaper they've purchased.

And who sold to Anschutz?  The Gaylords of course.


This has been a slow-motion train wreck for a long time and now everyone wants to act like yesterday was the entire disaster in itself.

----------


## PaddyShack

> Philip Anschutz was plenty harsh on OPUBCO.
> 
> Bought the company, spun-off the best parts (Broadmoor, etc.), out-sourced printing to the Tulsa world (ended lots of jobs here), sold their HQ properties and put that money in his pocket in his Colorado mansion, then got the city to subsidize the Oklahoman's move to downtown to the tune or $1.5 million, more lay-offs, out-sourced all their editing to GateHouse and now has sold to them, a entity that has been ruthless on every newspaper they've purchased.
> 
> And who sold to Anschutz?  The Gaylords of course.
> 
> 
> This has been a slow-motion train wreck for a long time and now everyone wants to act like yesterday was the entire disaster in itself.


Why did the Gaylords sell? If I was such a prominent local elite, I would want to keep my reign over the largest news outlet in the state... At least The Oklahoman didn't get bought by Rupert Murdoch though

----------


## Pete

> Other than the Gazette, is there any other local players that could offer another competitor to help take the market share from GateHouse, and possibly offer another option for truly local news coverage. I like the Gazette, but I like to have more than just one option when reading about news events, especially local politics and business dealings. I understand newspapers just don't have the profitability in today's world, where people seem to need news the second it happens, but I yearn for the well written and researched pieces that come from true investigative journalism.


NonDoc, The Frontier, Oklahoma Watch...  Even the Lost Ogle.

There is much better local sports coverage and the same can be said for weather and real estate and business and oil and gas and government.  If you merely like to hold a physical paper every day -- with 'news' that is already a couple of days old -- then they do a good job of that.  But in terms of being a source of truly new and original info that can't already be found elsewhere, I'm not convinced that happens much.

This type of thing -- acquistions, down-sizing, etc. -- has happened in every single industry for decades.  Some of these near monopoly industries are the last to fall, such as media, car companies, cable businesses, and taxis.  And what always happens is that all these things get serviced in a better way with more competition and that parts get broken apart and then reassembled.

For a long time I was also a big protector of the Oklahoman and bought into the 'public trust' and 'where would we be without them' rhetoric.  But not any more.  We are not talking about the NY Times or Washington Post.  If anything they do a lot more carrying of water for the local establishment than shining a light on things that desperately need it.  And I've come to this conslusion over a decade of following all this very closely, getting news at its source than seeing how it is reported and also been a direct participant in which they have done all they can to squash local independent journalism, all the while claiming they exist to serve the community.  IMO, they often work directly against the public interest, not for it.

They exist to serve their own needs and wants and to operate as a for-profit business.  It's long past time to stop pretending they are anything else.

----------


## TheTravellers

> NonDoc, The Frontier, Oklahoma Watch...  Even the Lost Ogle.
> ...


There's also the Gayly Oklahoman and City Sentinel, but I don't think much investigative journalism has been done in this city for years by anybody (except for some of Pete's stories).

----------


## PaddyShack

> There's also the Gayly Oklahoman and City Sentinel, but I don't think much investigative journalism has been done in this city for years by anybody (except for some of Pete's stories).


The investigative part is what I want to see more of. I got tired real fast of reading puff pieces in the Oklahoman. I hate reading news online though, most stories are just paragraphs that either have nothing to do with the title or keeps repeating the same paragraph over and over without actually revealing any news at all.

----------


## Zuplar

What are the other options for sports? I'd say the majority of the reason I visit newsok is for local sports.

----------


## hfry

The Athletic just launched an Oklahoma branch for Thunder and OU so far. Good place to start but there are multiple good podcasts and reporters not through the Oklahoman for sports.

----------


## okccowan

I just subscribed to the Athletic because of its Thunder coverage and in-depth sports reporting

----------


## pw405

What's the Broadmoor?

----------


## okatty

Resort hotel and golf course in Colorado Springs - 5 star.

----------


## Pete

> What's the Broadmoor?


It's pretty spectacular:

----------


## Pete

This Forbes article goes into detail on how Anshutz had wanted the Broadmoor for decades, then finally saw his opportunity:

https://www.forbes.com/sites/christo.../#52ffc5e61199




> Finally, in 2011 the Gaylords were ready: For a reported $1 billion, they sold Anschutz his beloved hotel, but they also required him to take over the rest of their collection of businesses, including the newspaper The Oklahoman, a paving-stone manufacturer and frozen-pancake maker De Wafelbakkers.


The Gaylords, in their greed and knowing how this would all play out, dumped the Oklahoman into the hands of someone who never wanted it and who in fact quickly sold off their entire heaquarters and took that money out of the company and back to Colorado with him.

Stripped of everything else, the Oklahoman wasn't even close to profitable and virtually worthless and Anschutz in turn dumped it to GateHouse.

I doubt they paid much for it and now own an entity that is bleeding cash.  People can throw rocks at GateHouse all they want but it was the Gaylords and Anshcutz that doomed it and GateHouse is now their only hope of salvation.

----------


## pw405

> This Forbes article goes into detail on how Anshutz had wanted the Broadmoor for decades, then finally saw his opportunity:
> 
> https://www.forbes.com/sites/christo.../#52ffc5e61199
> 
> 
> 
> The Gaylords, in their greed and knowing how this would all play out, dumped the Oklahoman into the hands of someone who never wanted it and who in fact quickly sold off their entire heaquarters and took that money out of the company and back to Colorado with him.
> 
> Stripped of everything else, the Oklahoman wasn't even close to profitable and virtually worthless and Anschutz in turn dumped it to GateHouse.
> ...


Oh, wow OK I didn't realize it was actually the hotel.  I googled it and thought "what's a Colorado hotel have to do with The Oklahoman?".   Not too shabby.  Wish they would build something on that level... or even something near that level.  What do they do with all their cash?  Nothing, apparently?

----------


## bluedogok

The Gaylord children had no desire to be media titans and cashed out when given the opportunity. They did not have the drive of their father and grandfather. When you think of how large the Gaylord Entertainment empire was in the 70's to 90's and how EK II started divesting soon after EL passed away in 2003. My cousin's wife was the controller for the Nashville branch of Gaylord Entertainment for many years. That included The Grand Ole Opry, Opryland amusement park, Opry Mills Mall, The Nashville Network, CMT, and the Gaylord Opryland Hotel. They also owned WKY radio and TV in addition to KTVT in DFW. They were a part owner of the Texas Rangers and Rangers games were broadcast on KTVT and at that time they were developing into a "superstation" like WGN and TBS. When they tried to acquire majority ownership of the Rangers the other MLB did not approve the sale because they were afraid of the Rangers becoming another Cubs or Braves type of team with a national reach.

Anschutz announced in August a $120 million donation for the expansion of the Anschutz Medical Campus for University of Colorado Health Center (where I had my liver transplant in March), Children's Hospital of Colorado, CU Medical School and the VA Hospital. His original donation to convert the former Fitzsimmons Army Medical Center to the health care campus was $180 million in the late 90's.

The third generation is usually the one that loses the passion of the previous two and either squanders or divests themselves from what their ancestors built like the Vanderbilts.
Forbes - The Vanderbilts: How American Royalty Lost Their Crown Jewels

----------


## HangryHippo

Im always surprised to see what the Gaylords have done for other places and how little they actually did for OKC. I wish we had a Kaiser or Anschutz.

----------


## bluedogok

Anschutz bought the remains of the Rocky Mountain News when they closed up, he tried to buy The Denver Post at one time but they wouldn't sell. The Post has since been sold and the new owners relocated the offices to the printing plant in North Denver and laid off over half the staff. The daily paper now is about half of what the Oklahoman is in pages. Rumors are Anschutz is waiting for the Post to hit bottom, buy it and restart the RMN.

The Gaylord's also had the Fiesta Texas amusement park in San Antonio, Gaylord Hotel Texas and started the new Gaylord Hotel up by DIA before selling out. Fiesta Texas was sold to Six Flags long ago and Opryland was closed years ago. A couple of my cousins used to be entertainers at Opryland. One co-hosted a show called Opryland on Stage when The Nashville Network first went on the air and he was in the group that became Diamond Rio. His younger brother was in Diamond Rio for a short time before forming Restless Heart, his wife was the controller for Gaylord Nashville.

----------


## cindycat

Last Sunday there was a brief notice about this, saying that readers would like some things and dislike others. At first I joked about cutting back on article length by leaving articles in mid-sentence (Railroad Museum article and one by the Food Dude.) It seems that in a effort to cut back on paper pages they eliminated the real estate section on Saturday. It's in the so-called "replica" but not the real paper. We're old folks. Except for a few years living in Washington State, we've subscribed to the Oklahoman since 1967. Many young people probably won't care if they just read it just online, but we like a real paper newspaper.

I'd be interested to see a list of newsroom employees who were fired.

----------


## Dob Hooligan

I checked my Saturday print copy, and the Real Estate section is combined with the Classifieds in section B. I'm guessing the Classifieds pay the most per inch, so the company wants to give them the highest visibility and put them on the front of the section. 

I'm old now, and have been a subscriber since 1977. But, I read the print replica on my iPad every morning at 5, or whenever I get up. I don't want anything to do with walking out in the wet and cold to pick it up until I load it up in the car on my way to work.

----------

